

Ask HN: Anyone building (or have) a calendar suggestion tool? - wschroter

I schedule a ton of meetings and go through the same headache all the time:<p>1. Send email "what dates work for you?"
2. Reply email "how about these dates?"
3. Reply email "can do that date, not that time"
4. Reply email "where do you want to meet?"
.. etc.<p>I would love an app that allows me to send ALL the available times on my calendar through a simple email (just shows openings, not my calendar).  The recipient can then click on an available time that suits their calendar and send me back a calendar file.  Even better, they could sync their openings with mine upon reciept of a special mail type.<p>I'm well aware that you can expose your calendar and such with google calendar, but this is a simple solution that would essentially work with all calendars.<p>Any ideas?  If that app exists, please let me know because I'd like to use it.
======
wschroter
$10 - $30 yearly. Of course if I worked at a company that used this (like a
sales organization) I would probably have a whole ton of licenses.

------
lowkey
Dude, you need Tungle: www.tungle.com Montreal Venture backed startup who have
taken on this problem and have done a pretty outstanding job. Have a look at
their approach to the problem of scheduling meetings to see if it makes sense.
Works with a browser, gcal, or Outlook.

~~~
wschroter
that's exactly the answer I was looking for. Thank you.

------
abi
If I build it, how much would you pay to use it?

